# Need an Instructor Trainer (OC,Baton,DT)



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Are you an Instructor Trainer for OC,Baton, or DT? *

I need to do some Re-Certs. Would like to work out a trade or I can provide space for you to conduct a full course with a state of the art conference center.


----------

